# Stubborn 5 month old puppy won't potty train.



## heyitskat (May 14, 2015)

Okay. I'm at my wit's end. I posted a couple of months ago when I got Kipper at 12 weeks and he had a bladder infection and was peeing every five minutes it seemed. That's all fixed now. Fast-forward to 2 months later at 5 months...and he still pees and poops in the house. He clearly gets the connection between potty and outside. I take him outside tell him "go potty!" and he does and immediately runs back inside and waits to receive his treat. He goes a few days where there are no accidents whatsoever and just when I think the nightmare is over, he relapses and pees/poops in the house! 

I feel like I've tried everything. I've kept a schedule, I've tried crate training (he had not problem peeing and pooping in it. And he was in a crate for 12+ hours during a delay when he was shipped to me so I'm thinking he's traumatized), so that didn't work. He always goes near the crates in the same general area. I've deep cleaned it and used nature's miracle to get rid of the scent. Doesn't matter, he still goes. At this point I think it's a behavioral issue. I heard poodles can be stubborn but I never thought to this extent! Has anyone else had to deal with a very stubborn poo and had similar difficulties with potty training? Should I consider getting a private trainer? He associates outside with treats. How do I enforce that inside is strictly forbidden??

I should also add he gets fed 2x a day and the times are always the same. He does have constant access to water though as I live in California and it's always hot!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I would look at what you do different on those days he doesn't have accidents and on the days he does. It could be subtle like not being proactive as it seems he is getting it. You can also think if it as that there are more days he's NOT having accidents than days he is. I'd also move the crate. That way you can tell is it the crate or is it the location. Maybe get rid of the crate if he has bad associations with it. 

When mine were that age I used natures miracle like floor cleaning solution. You have to let it sit for a long long time. I used to deluge my floors and wait 20 minutes as the pee soaks through so the natures miracle needs to have more volume and time. Mostly remind yourself he is still a puppy. They do get it but some just take a little longer. 
Also do you go outside with him when you tell him to go potty? So what I would do is say "good potty" "good poo poo" over and over while he was doing his business rather than treating him when he comes inside as the treat is really rewarding the coming back in and he never really gets rewarded for the peeing and pooping. If you are getting too frustrated getting help isn't a bad idea. Keep the faith that it will get there because he really is almost there. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't worry. He will get there, but like a child accidents will occur. I think moving the crate is a good idea. You said yourself you have a few days without accidents and then.....just when you thought it was safe to relax.....boom. I promise you WE HAVE ALL had that killer experience. Boohoo! I think we relax and become less vigilant, so stick with it. It will happen. One day you will realise it's been a month or so. Then you will know you have both cracked it. Remember, this is a team effort. You and your boy acting as one.


----------

